# Don't you hate it when (Time Machine)



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't you hate it when a Time Machine incremental backup takes *so long*, over an hour in fact, that it starts the next backup immediately after ending the previous backup?

I need a new machine.


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2008)

Use your Mac less; the backups will be quicker.   

More helpful information later.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

Ha ha!

Well, I suppose I compound the problem by renicing `backupd` (as it hogs my system resources).

But...still...


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, this drives me nuts. I made a thread about it myself. It doesn't shed much light on the subject, but here it is: http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-s...es-time-machine-take-incremental-backups.html

Since then it's been mostly good, but every now and then it takes about half an hour or more, for no apparent reason.

When it takes that long, I manually stop the current backup. Next time it goes it's usually reasonably fast.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 9, 2008)

Time machine just saved my butt.

I say this because by my own mistake I screwed up the internal SATA cable plug in the lower slot of my G5 when removing disk for internal cleaning. When screwing up I broke off some of the pins on the boot up drive. The other internal disk STAT was an older 10.4.11 disk. So when I went to a larger internal disk I just restored by last Leopard Time Machine backup (from earlier in the day) so I was able to get back all the new iTunes purchases I have gotten since going to Leopard full time. It also brought all my applications back with almost no problem.

Now after my vacation I have to take my G5 to an local Apple Specialist to get that STAT cable replace internally so I can use two internal disks again. This will probably cost me a pretty penny.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 10, 2008)

New Sub-Thread:

Don't you love it when (Time Machine) ....


----------



## fryke (Aug 10, 2008)

About every other day, I come to the machine and it says "Time Machine backup failed" or something like that, without any further explanation. Hitting "create backup now" from Time Machine's menu item will do a nice incremental backup update, and all's well 'til a day or two later. Irritating, I find. Must say, though, even if I should lose an hour's work or something, I still simply _love_ the fact that my backup's (more or less) up-to-date every hour.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> New Sub-Thread:
> 
> Don't you love it when (Time Machine) ....



*Don't you hate it when (Time Machine)*

...drinks all your beer and smokes all your cigars ??!!


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 10, 2008)

My Time Machine backs up to my server from my MacBook and it goes from wireless to ethernet and it only takes about 10 or less min to back up 1 to 2 gigs.


----------

